# GRUBHUB Acceptance Rate



## Knight Grub (Jul 5, 2021)

New to GRUBHUB , started on the platform Friday. I have a question about stopping new offers from coming in while on an order. My issue is that at the end of shift while on my last order for the day I am still receiving orders and having to decline them which is destroying my acceptance rate. Today I received and rejected 7 new offers before I could finish my last order for the day. Is there any way to pause/stop new offerings from coming in while on that last order of the day?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Knight Grub said:


> New to GRUBHUB , started on the platform Friday. I have a question about stopping new offers from coming in while on an order. My issue is that at the end of shift while on my last order for the day I am still receiving orders and having to decline them which is destroying my acceptance rate. Today I received and rejected 7 new offers before I could finish my last order for the day. Is there any way to pause/stop new offerings from coming in while on that last order of the day?


If you don't want orders coming to your phone, go 'unavailable'.


----------



## Knight Grub (Jul 5, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If you don't want orders coming to your phone, go 'unavailable'.


Can't go unavailable while on an order.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Knight Grub said:


> Can't go unavailable while on an order.


I do all the time....keeps orders from coming in when I'm at the drop off.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

You can set your phone to Unavailable and will no longer receive orders. And you can do this even if you are on an order...Just try it..It works


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I do all the time....keeps orders from coming in when I'm at the drop off.


The question here is, can you do it when you are in the middle of your block and not get counted as absent?
I go unavailable when I'm on my last delivery and my block has expired.
I have never tried it in the middle of a block.
Has anyone done it?
Its not that I care about my status since my acceptance rate is at19%. I just don't want to give them an
excuse to deactivate me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> The question here is, can you do it when you are in the middle of your block and not get counted as absent?
> I go unavailable when I'm on my last delivery and my block has expired.
> I have never tried it in the middle of a block.
> Has anyone done it?
> ...


Yeah I tried it to essentially "pause" like on DD. If you do it in the middle of the block you will start getting notifications to swipe back to available. After that they take you off block and send you a message saying they've updated your schedule and it counts like a dropped block.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Yeah I tried it to essentially "pause" like on DD. If you do it in the middle of the block you will start getting notifications to swipe back to available. After that they take you off block and send you a message saying they've updated your schedule and it counts like a dropped block.


My block drop rate is 0%. However, my attendance is 67%.


----------

